# Breeding Pair



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I have 6 RBP's about 2 inches in length. They are in a 180 gal tank and doing well. If my ultimate goal is to try to breed them, would it be recommended to wait until i find two of them doing the circle dance (Assume that they are male and female) and then remove the other 4 to a separate tank thus providing the assumed breeding pair with a large area to themselves? I couple years ago I had 6 rbp's in the same tank and after a year or so two of them did the circle dance thing off and on for days but i never noticed any Fry. I wondered at the time and since then about whether I should have segregated them for better success. Your thoughts? Thanks in advance to the Breeding team for any help!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

If they pair off with the others present then spawnning conditions are optimum. Changing any parameters will change spawnning conditions thus delay the spawnning process. Like I tell others "Just let them be."

Your tank space to piranha ratio is large enough to support breeding activity.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks 'Wood!


----------

